# Surgical Coder, Bergen County New Jersey



## suzanne (May 19, 2008)

Millennium Practice Management Associates, Inc. is a large physician billing and consulting firm located in Bergen County, NJ, seeking a certified coder.
The position includes; coding and billing for multi-specialty physician practices, reviewing and processing surgical charges to ensure accurate and timely billing, verifying required billing information, assuring accurate ICD-9 and CPT codes for all procedures and accurately assigning modifiers to all billing.  Millennium Practice Management Associates, Inc. offers excellent salary, medical and dental insurance, 401k, paid vacation and bonus.  Extraordinary career opportunities.

Education Requirements:  Certified Professional Coder (CPC) or Certified Coding Specialist (CCS-P) required.

Experience: Minimum of 2 years related experience with procedural and surgical coding, physician billing, and medical insurance. Strong analytical abilities required.   Coding experience in Urology, OB/GYN, Orthopedics, Ophthalmology, Cardiology and General/Vascular Surgery is preferred, but not required.  Excellent communication, interpersonal and organizational skills required. Proficiency with computer applications required.

Contact Info: Joy Schare
PH: 201-818-9118 ext. 125
FAX: 201-818-7300
joy@millennium-md.com

Millennium Practice Management Associates, Inc.
10 Mountainview Road
Upper Saddle River, NJ 07458


----------

